
Show HN: LeadsDaily – Handpicked project leads, delivered to your inbox daily - campingalert
https://www.leads-daily.com
======
jo_choih
Heya campingalert,

I went here: [https://www.leads-daily.com/about](https://www.leads-
daily.com/about) \-- to find more information. I got a 404. Womp womp.

I'd definitely like to know more about what you're doing and if it'd be
helpful to me.

Happy Friday.

~~~
campingalert
Hey!

Thank you for the response. I updated it :)

------
appleton34
why so expensive?

